# Bonn Bicycle rental?



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Heading to Germany next week. Normally I bring my bike but it looks like I will have only one morning to ride and am not going to head down to the Worlds in Italy. 

Thinking about bike rental. Has anyone rented in the Bonn/Cologne area?


----------

